# Upgrade question



## slip (Jan 4, 2012)

If I have a holiday week deposited for a 1 bedroom and the exchange I choose
is for a non holiday week can a 2 bedroom unit be chosen without an upgrade
fee? Or is that a different type of upgrade?


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Jan 4, 2012)

Upgrades

Platinum Interchange allows the flexibility to upgrade your exchange: A) To a larger suite (based upon occupancy guidelines), B) Travel during a Federal Holiday* week (including Easter), and/or C) Utilizing a second weekend.
Upgrades are subject to availability. If options A., B. and/or C. apply to your exchange, you are required to pay an upgrade fee and additional upgrades fees, as applicable. For example, if you want to exchange from a Studio Suite (occupancy two/sleeps two) into a Studio Suite (occupancy four/sleeps four), then one upgrade fee will apply (option A.). If during this same exchange you also want to travel during a Federal Holiday, like Veterans Day, then you are required to pay another upgrade fee (option B.). In this example provided, hereto, your one exchange would then be subject to two upgrade fees (options A. and B.); in addition, to the exchange fee. Please refer to the Terms and Conditions for additional information. All information is subject to change and may vary per resort. Certain restrictions may apply depending upon the Resort-contact Platinum Interchange for further information.


----------

